# Crear Ruido inducido a amplificadores de sistemas de sonido



## electrokuatro (Dic 25, 2005)

:evil: 
Quisiera saber si existe alguna manera de crear ruido a amplificador de equipos de sonido (modulares, estereos etc.) de manera remota (de 5 a 6 metros ó mas) de manera que enmascare el sonido propio del amplificador.

De antemano Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## caliche (Ene 28, 2006)

El problema radica que los equipos de audio manejan señales de baja frecuencia, ejemplo: La señal de audio viene filtrada a máximo a 20KHz, la señal de muestreo del cd a 44KHZ, el microcontrolador que utiliza no pasa de 4MHz. La etapa que maneja las señales de mas alta frecuencia es la de sintonización que maneja hasta 108MHz. 

Como ves si quieres afectar un equipo de sonido a esa distancia tendría que ser que estuvieran escuchando alguna estación de FM y tu enviaras una señal de FM (con un minitransmisor) a esa frecuencia para enmascarar la señal de la estación, pero solo lograrías que la persona afectada cambiara de estación.

Para afectar señales de mas baja frecuencia necesitaras una gran potencia, lo que no se hace viable para lo que necesitas.


----------

